# Prayers Please.



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi guys. I usually do not ask for help, but could you please pray for my family? I can't really say why, but your prayers are much appreciated.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...LOTS of prayers headed your way! :hug:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Chelsey, of course, prayers are being sent your way. God's grace and love is always with you. He holds each of you in the palm of His hand with a gentleness we can't imagine only believe.
Candy


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

ray: from TN


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: ray:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Suellen


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be praying for sure, Chelsey.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

May you and your family find help and comfort for what ever you need.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

WE all will pray,,,our hearts go out to you ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone :hug: . It's not that I wouldn't tell you guys, it is just SOOO comlicated. But PART of the problems have to do with our move cross country and not being able to find a house and having to move in under 30 days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: headed your way to help solve this issue your family is having. :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

:hugs: ray: Sending well wishes your way. My family to is going through a ruff patch-we found out yesterday-somewhat suddenly-that my dad will be out of a job as of tomorrow. So, we are hoping he can find another job pretty quickly-otherwise there will be some major herd reduction going on. So, please keep him in your thoughts and/or prayers that he finds another job-and it is one isn't to stressful. The one that he's at now has been stressful for the last couple of years do to the hire ups being jerks. I will go back to the onion shed-but i'd like to find a higher paying job eventually.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be praying for your family. My dad is out of a job due to health reasons, has been for over a year now.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray: ray: Prayers coming from PA for both of you and your families. Where are you moving Chelsey?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

To Iowa :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll keep you in my prayers Chelsey ray:

Hey maybe you could visit me neighbor!!  Have you tried looking at the farm paper websites for real estate? They do have farms with houses on them occasionally, they aren't all just ground.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, small world, I'm from Iowa, the capital Des Moines. Lots of great farmland in Iowa. When you drive through the state, you'll notice how nicely kept the farms are...my mother used to say even mother nature is neat in Iowa. They've had a tough year with the flooding, but, that's not usual, luckily.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I lived in Iowa for three years. In two cities, Keokuk and Iowa City. We are going back to Keokuk where we have family. I really like it there =)

Although we most likely won't have much land I will make sure we have some - enough for goats atleast :greengrin: 

Sarah - we will have to meet up sometime. Are you going to go to any shows next year?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I will be showing hopefully next year, we're only doing club shows and maybe state fairs(like WI and IL) to get our name out there, we won't have time to do an entire show string.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

While it is a pretty big move Iowa is a nice place.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to plan all of the shows I am going to try and make it to next year. I think it will be around 10 :help:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! You know, I don't know what part of IA you will be in, but the Sandwich fair in IL has a nigerian show in september, we're about 2 hours from the quad cities :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is the southeast tip of Iowa, it meets up to both MO and IL. Sandwich is 4 hours from there I don't think I will be there in time thoughm but who knows! ..


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

There's always next year  There's also a huge fair in Cambridge every May I think, idk if they have Nigerians there though, I've never been there.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Cambridge is only 2 and a half hours away. Nigerians are allowed there, I think :coffee2:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll be praying for you Chelsey!

Hey you know....maybe next year I could convince Mom to go the IL state fair next year! LOL! Does the IL state fair have a decent dairy goat show? I was just thinking...we could all like meet up there! Me, you, Sarah, Katherine, and anybody else! LOL! It is a thought.... :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be fun!! The one in Cambridge is a two ring show.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I"ve never been to the IL state fair so idk. Don't know why it wouldn't have a good show


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you moving all your goats with you?


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Chelsey Iowa is a really nice place to live. My goats love it! The sweet corn is really good!! What more could you ask for?
Think of the move as a grand adventure


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I am not worried about moving, I have moved 7 times (4 states) in the last 7 years. But the problem is there are NO houses available down there :sigh:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Are looking for an acreage or a farm? It was hard for us to find an acreage when we moved here too! But I'm sure the perfect place will come on the market soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh your in Ames? I don't know exactly where that is but I've been there :slapfloor:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, that must be really rough - all those moves. I spent about 5 years in Iowa - Ames, briefly in Cedar Rapids and Iowa City. What will you do if you can't find a house in time? And are you sure you'll be able to get one with room for your goats? Are you planning to take them all with you? I wish you luck, having to establish yourself/goats again in a new place. And how will this affect your current reservations?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well quite a few of my reservations are already planning to ship :greengrin: So that is nice, and then I emailed the rest and they are planning to work out transport/shipping. Yeah, moving has been tough, especially being 16! That is part of the reason I am homeshooled, although I really do like it better than going to school =P We did find a house!!! Just a few days ago and my dad has been remodeling the basement and stopping water leaks (yeah GREAT! We have lost our whole life (TWICE) to mold!) but I think he has them stopped and cleaned up (He is VERY handy, often better than experts). It is right next door to my granparents and cousins. With a 4 car garage that will be turned into a barn (well some of it will).


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so happy you've found a house! Congrats. It's nice when you can be close to family.


----------

